# Possibly competing end of this year or next, pics



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys, wanting to compete in the mens classic for UKBFF, I would have to come in at max. 208lbs in shape. Im now at 114.4kg, age 21.

Be easy on me lol, my fat is high from bulks from previous years however my diet is not like it was then, which was just eat, it is pretty good now if im honest and ive just never had motivation to get rid of the fat, i did lose some on a 2 week dnp cut, about 10lbs of it. A contest would be a nice way to give me a purpose to cut and im extremely interested in competing.

I would be dieting for 20 weeks with dnp (not for 20 weeks obviously) and t3. tren test at 250 each. Will be using more contest tailored meds such masteron and ace when ive reached a lower fat.

View attachment 5107


View attachment 5108


View attachment 5109


View attachment 5110


haha sorry about high bf. Slight gyno on first pic but that comes and goes.

Any advice on anything? I am not expecting to win or even planning on that, Im competing to have fun and take the sports seriously.

Thanks!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't think 500mg of anabolics will stop muscle loss as well as fat loss!


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for advice, would 500 test/250-500 tren be ok? Closer to a show would be 300-500 mast, 300 tren and 300 test.

Ta for help,

Liam


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

That sounds alot better, have you done any cycles before?


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Whats your diet like mate.


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> That sounds alot better, have you done any cycles before?


yes, yes, hate to admit it but started without knowing what I was doing with diet and training so basically they didnt do s**t! prob gained couple of lbs rather than good tens of lbs. But even when i ate dirty I managed to get protein and calories in which then saw me gain a good amount of size.

Diet, at the moment 4200 cals, 300 pro can go higher, carbs 400-500, fat 100-150

Whey, milk, chicken and steaks are my source of protein.

My carbs come from milk, fruits (lots), wholegrains and wheats and oats

veg, i only really have broccoli, carrots peas and onions.

fats come from olive oil which i have pre bed and from beef and milk.

Basically that every day.

I do at times twice a week or so have some s**t food, or a s**t meal but even when I do i always make sure its high protein. I wont have things like pies/cakes/pastries ever really, my dirtiest meals are maybe odd curry once a week and the following meals are healthy, never a cheat day.

Thanks again

Liam


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

The sooner you get your head into cutting mode the better. Slow and steady is the key.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd definitely cut the milk out if you're cutting!


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

sorry I should have specified, my fault! I have 10 weeks left, trying to gain about another 5 lbs of LBM then I start the cut.

Cutting diet will be med carb at 300g

low fat upto 50g

high pro at 300 or higher. calories at 2500 but with dnp il be at 2750. with 50mcg of t3 ed when not on DNP.

less cheats and less milk as you said lol.

Thanks for replies so far,

Liam


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

gSo how long you thinking of cuttingfor mate?


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

daddy123 said:


> gSo how long you thinking of cuttingfor mate?


I am giving myself 20weeks mate as Its first time and with my bf been high too.

Liam


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

How strict can you think you can be mate?


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

I won't get to contest shape without been strict ,so as strict as Its need to be haha. My bp has also been high so that gives me principle to not eat crap!

Liam


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Goodluck mate. Can you post your training and diet mate?


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks mate will need it.

training is 4 days split

chest

DB press -3 warm ups, 4 work set 7 reps

flyes - 2 warm up , 2 work set

chest press - 2 warmup sets , 4 work set going down 10kg each time

then finish with some benching to get a burn. By time thats over my chest is killed.

back

had to take away deads at moment but will be including again.

lat pulldown , 3 warm up sets, 4 work sets

close grip pulldown, 3 work sets

db row, 4 work sets

light pulldowns after this

legs

leg press 3 warm up, 4 work sets

leg extension 4 work sets

light squats 3 work sets

leg curl 4 work sets

calves 4 work sets

shoulders tris and biceps

tricep pushdown with rope 3 warm up, 4 work sets

pushdown with A bar (like an upside down v) 4 work sets

shrugs 1 warm up, 4 work sets

db press, 2 warm up , 2 work sets

lateral raise 2 work sets

bicep curls 4 work sets.

Liam


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Its the diet that makes you or breaks you mate.


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

definitely mate.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

This sounds allot llke my training and diet style without the steroids

What's odd is, it seems very different from the guys that want to/do complete.

All my thoughts was really good genrtics or steroids love you...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

renshaw said:


> This sounds allot llke my training and diet style without the steroids
> 
> What's odd is, it seems very different from the guys that want to/do complete.
> 
> ...


What is mate? How our diet and training is compared to those who compete?

Liam


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Just doesn't sound to strict I wasn't be funny matey, just the knowledge/research of the guys that do seem to be almost spot on. Although on the other hand, your results speak for them self 

Im just always interested to know what works for one guy and what works for another!!  It wasn't criticising as it sounded. Actually quiet refreshing to have a guy with a dream/goal who needs more help rather then just telling others what works for them.


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh right lol yeah im here to GET it spot on, after first comp and I really get to see what works but Ive really never been a cutter as you can see.

With bulking, I do beleive you can get big and build with s**t food (providing protein and calories and are in) jsut look at some powerlifters, i personally know one who eats crap and eats everything, hes huge, but for health and to keep lean then clean is the way to go! Being on steroids means you need to watch health so a clean diet is needed in my view. As for cutting, thats super strict, even in my case. I wont be cheating.

Liam


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

Piece of advice. DONT touch DNP.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for advice mate, Ive used it before mate for 2 weeks to see how it is. Id personally say its ok in the right dose, playing with high doses causes the concern.


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

It can kill you or cause brain damage. Even at 'normal dosages' it can cause you to overheat, mash up your kidneys, strip you of vital electrolytes and also one of the main reasons the americans pulled it from use/trials is due to the rapid increase of cataracts in the patients..

You really feel safe using that substance??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thats why its smart starting at 100 rather than jumping to 200 or 400 , smart as you can be if you decide to use this.

The cataracts were predomiantly in females from studies I have read.

Liam


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

I dont think you can use smart and dnp in the same sentence. Its just my opinion but I quite dislike dnp. Its a nasty substance even before you consume it.

You can get shredded without it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

I was implying Smart as can be, still not smart lol. But what isnt lethal at the right dose?

Certainly can get shredded without it mate.

Liam


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I looked at your 4 day split, sorry dont like it! working triceps before shoulders, wheres the thinking there?? back day is too repetative and alsmost a non event, to be honest I dont like any of it, you hjavent got long to reach your goal and i dont see the type of training there that will allow you to achieve it, sorry to be blunt but!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Agreed, i thought you'd of questioned me when i made the above posts on "what can i improve on?"

But all i was answered was something like "that's why im here to be told the answers" (words to that effect anyways.

Im not being rude just trying to point out you need to do some research and ask people to comment on what you have found out. 

I think you'd make better gains going back to basics on a two day

Split full body workout.

Maybe just even clean and press once a week will hit more muscle groups! Lols.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

renshaw said:


> Agreed, i thought you'd of questioned me when i made the above posts on "what can i improve on?"
> 
> But all i was answered was something like "that's why im here to be told the answers" (words to that effect anyways.
> 
> ...


You'll find that you said I arnt here stating what works, my response been im here to get it spot on, i never anywhere stated im wanting to get told the answers.

Thats fine that you don't like my routine, shoulders are hit twice due tendon issues there and I find doing that back workout really helps, ive recently progressed pretty well on the lifts. Triceps first? The excercises arnt chronological.

So I may ask, what do you two suggest for a better workout? May you explain why the back workout is shite?

Liam


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

May you also tell me how I am not hitting every muscle group? That seemed sarcastic mate. Why was that?

Im here for advice and help.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

It would help people if you could list your training as you perfom it mate then they will get a clearer view.


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah my fault lol, im happy to take advice and criticism but thats when i get legitimate reasons as to why, im happy to admit im wrong in whichever case.

The shoulders workout is with db press first, shrugs,laterals,triceps and then biceps.

Liam


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Personally i wouldnt work tri,s and bi,s on a shoulder day.


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

I could do tris after chest, bis with back and have a shoulder day, or have an arms day and do shoulders with chest?

Im keeping the 4 day split due to time constraints at the moment. In a few week I can start a 5 day if needed.

Liam


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah to start with i would do chestand tris, back and bis, shoulders and legs as a 4 day split in what order you want. dont forget the abs too.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Okays matey I'll give it a go, as no one else has yet 



> training is 4 days split
> 
> chest
> 
> ...


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ta guys will make amends.

Ive always been more comfortable with leg presses then squats to go for reps. Wouldnt leg presses cause more hypertrophy due to the higher amount of weight you can use without worrying about balance from the squat? I mean squats are all around better for core, but my aim here is leg size.

Anyway, no mate its 3 sets, very light and I have found i perform better on the work set when I do this, why, I cant answer that, but its odd, used to burn out so easily on chest I couldnt even complete another 3 sets of any other exercise.

Will do shoulders and legs together.

How about this for back

Deadlifts 2 warm ups, 3 work sets

lat pulldown 2 warm ups, 3 work sets

Chins 3 work sets

close grip 3 work sets

db row 4 work sets

How about the amount of sets im doing? too much? or not? You all seem to comment on the layout rather than that so is this side of it ok?

Kinda feel a t**t now lol, my research over the years has been diet and drug based, tbh never really gave training much thought other than lift and rest.

Liam


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah 3 - 5 sets is about right area to be! Seems to be the standard area.

Squat is known as the king of exercises. That is because it a multi joint exercise and hits allot of muscle at the same time. Where as leg press only hits the muscle it isolates. Look at it this way, You enter the gym with 100% energy now you have to spend it on different exercisers, isn't it better to hit as many muscle as possible and make the most of all your energy?? You'll get better gains by dropping leg press all together and then focusing on improving on squat, start at the weight your currently using then aim to add 2.5kg to the bar each week. You'll slowly go up in weights and by doing it slowly you'll improve your overall balance and stabilizing muscles.

Also, I'd really recommend that you look on youtube at "Mark rippetoe squats" as i'm guessing you've never looked in to form on the exercisers? That guy is very good at explaining lift, also his deadlift videos are good.

Will also add in, Squatting actually boast your natural test levels.


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

renshaw said:


> Yeah 3 - 5 sets is about right area to be! Seems to be the standard area.
> 
> Squat is known as the king of exercises. That is because it a multi joint exercise and hits allot of muscle at the same time. Where as leg press only hits the muscle it isolates. Look at it this way, You enter the gym with 100% energy now you have to spend it on different exercisers, isn't it better to hit as many muscle as possible and make the most of all your energy?? You'll get better gains by dropping leg press all together and then focusing on improving on squat, start at the weight your currently using then aim to add 2.5kg to the bar each week. You'll slowly go up in weights and by doing it slowly you'll improve your overall balance and stabilizing muscles.
> 
> ...


My form is ok, but no havn't looked up much on the squat.

Liam


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

daddy123 said:


> Personally i wouldnt work tri,s and bi,s on a shoulder day.


Just for the sake of being argumentative 

It works for Dexter Jackson


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

Neil R said:


> Just for the sake of being argumentative
> 
> It works for Dexter Jackson


there is always one that likes to stir things up... lol


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

Where abouts you two compete? Looking good!


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ive only competed twice.

NABBA West first timers

NABBA Finals


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

Better than none! How was the first timers? Heared size varies in that category.


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

Varies quite a bit. was 12 competitors and was one of the toughest classses of the show i reckon. The guy who took 1st was twice the size of me. Some years it seems small and quite easy pickings for someone if they diet well and come in conditioned or massive. But when i competed 90% were conditioned and could have won runner up IMO.


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

Was actually on about doing a nabba one but id like to be at least on par with the competitors, at least in classic I have a limit to play with rather than not knowing if its monster class lol

Doing one this year?


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

id recommend first timers over classic. classic is SO popular your gonna have repeat competitors there and its gonna be a real big tough class. At least with first timers you are on par with everyone else regards posing and dieting to stage level for the first time. Nah not competing this year. Need alot more size to be near competitive.


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thats good planning id never thought of that, theyl be dialled in pretty nicely. May do the nabba then, theres one close to me so itd save me time.

Good luck, no reason you cant do it!


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Neil R said:


> Just for the sake of being argumentative
> 
> It works for Dexter Jackson


Should have seen that one coming neil.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Neil R said:


> Just for the sake of being argumentative
> 
> It works for Dexter Jackson


Should have seen that one coming neil.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

IMO you need to cut now. Just from photos (I'm being honest here) i'd say 30-40lb at the least... It's difficult to see how much actual muscle mass you got there.. Carbs sound high.. How much cardio are you doing? How long have you trained? Don't rely on gear to give you results you've proved yourself it doesn't work... And I agree don't fcuk with DNP it's a poison.

Why have a classic rolls stores away in a garage don't you wanna get it out n show it off


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thats it all the fat really blocks what you gain, not saying that cos i have fat lol id say its true. Yeah lowered fat mate due to cholesterol but that was from some drol i did. certainly mate i never rely on gear, i didnt used to either i assumed i was doing it right. Ive always said gear HELPS and doesnt do the work just making you aware i arnt thinking **** it il just take gear.

Cardio is skipping 20 mins on wo days mate. Trained since 16-17 but past year has been the time my diet has been better, reason i have fat is from previous bulks that i didnt shed, not from my diet now mate.

Thanks for commenting and not flaming! Respect it

Liam


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

Fleg said:


> Why have a classic rolls stores away in a garage don't you wanna get it out n show it off


I cannot grasp what you mean haha


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

F255 said:


> Where abouts you two compete? Looking good!


Done a few show ( like 40 odd!  )

Notables are 3 x Class 1 UK, 2 x Class 1 Englands, done British a few times, Universe 4 time, best placing there was 7th just behind my pal Russ Freakley (swine beat me outta the top 6 by 1 point!)

Rencently made switch over to UKBFF (for a change of scenery) currently prepping for the UKBFF North that Anth Bailes is running on 2nd June.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd say I agree with most of the comments made. Start cutting now and definately save the DNP til much later in your diet.

Theres no reason why you cant get down to single digit bodyfat levels with a clean diet, good cardio and a low dose use of fat burners.

Years back, I got into the 'bulking' thing and ended up with 40 odd pounds of bodyfat more than I needed. Through experience I've learner that staying leaner in the offseason has many benefits. The main one being you dont have to diet has harshly and risk losing muscle tissue as you diet down.


----------

